# Best exhaust ?



## Nick328 (Jan 15, 2005)

What do you think the best exhaust out there is for a 2000 328ci?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Why do you want new exhaust?


----------



## Nick328 (Jan 15, 2005)

misterlance said:


> Why do you want new exhaust?


The standard reasons, performance--less back pressure, more hp, improved sound....


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I went with the Borla Cat-back exhaust.

Here's my review.


----------

